# Honor among thieves.... (caution: shocking visual images)



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

My local dealer had a big problem with theft, as did all the high end marques in the area. Wheels, bumper covers, lights etc were getting stolen. 

Ended up it was the Russian Mafia (no joke) they were buying wrecked cars selling them as new and stripping the dealers cars for parts.

My dealer had to hire armed security that hid out of sight to catch the thieves


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

MikeW said:


> *I think Mr. Cutter needs to spring for more security, actually a couple of layers of more security.
> 
> First, I didn't see a fence around the property. I think it's time to put one up. Anyone can just walk onto the lot after hours. I know you might like this for sales purposes, but it does allow thieves to just walk in and go to work.
> *


Maybe in NY there are fenced dealerships, but here in Southern California I have not seen any dealership fenced in. :dunno:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The obligatory pose from the "Circle Of Doom"...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...












Jon, I'm assuming that in the next frame, your brow ridge is starting to thicken, a greenish patina is appearing on your skin all over, then... in the next frame you're *really* starting to look green, the hair even has a greenish tinge to it, the brow ridge is now very pronounced, teeth have transformed in to large, sharp yellowish canines, shirt is ripping due to muscle expansion, you've grown 8", and are screaming in pain and anger.

Final frame: Transformation complete. Ready to find the perps. Can only speak in grunts. Hair-trigger temper. Strong enough to pick that bimmer up with one hand and toss it like a frisbee through the front window of the dealership (and you do it, just to get you point across).

Did I get any of this wrong? My spies got a copy of the video... Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *
> Final frame: Transformation complete. Ready to find the perps. Can only speak in grunts. Hair-trigger temper. Strong enough to pick that bimmer up with one hand and toss it like a frisbee through the front window of the dealership (and you do it, just to get you point across).
> *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

I should call my contacts at HP and have them give you more work to do.

How about fixing the W2K/LJ4xxx landscape printing problem for me?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry to hear it happened again Jon.

Get fences.

There was a rash of wheel thefts like this at South Bay BMW a while back. They've installed a big fence around the lot, and the thefts have stopped (from what I'm told).


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *Jon, I'm assuming that in the next frame, your brow ridge is starting to thicken, a greenish patina is appearing on your skin all over, then... in the next frame you're really starting to look green, the hair even has a greenish tinge to it, the brow ridge is now very pronounced, teeth have transformed in to large, sharp yellowish canines, shirt is ripping due to muscle expansion, you've grown 8", and are screaming in pain and anger.
> *


:bustingup :bustingup

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

That is just plain painful to see, Jon.  I've walked your dealership at night on a couple different occasions while visiting Santa Barbara, looking at all the nice BMW's and Audi's, and noted that it's pretty dark. You might think about adding more light at night and video cameras. Thieves hate to be seen. Just my $.02.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I am very sorry that this has happened again. I wonder if the perpertrators have committed similar crimes at other dealerships? It seems that these thefts were well planned and executed - as if a specific request was being fulfilled.

Perhaps, I just read too many mystery novels, but the history and selection seem to defy the modus operandi of an everyday thief.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I should call my contacts at HP and have them give you more work to do.
> 
> How about fixing the W2K/LJ4xxx landscape printing problem for me? *


Not my department.

Please call 1-900-YUR-SCRWD and they will get you set.


----------



## daghostryder (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to see that. I agree with motion sensative lights and video cameras. I really don't like the fence idea :dunno: Just makes it seem like a bad area, send the wrong message customers wanna feel safe and free when they visit your place of busines. Just my two cent. Again Sorry


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

*cough*inside job:eeps:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon - this is just terrible, terrible, terrible (and, inhabitants of the lower end of the gene pool that did this dirty deed - *you* are contributing to the additional cost of vehicles through increased insurance premiums for Mr. Cutter, Mr. Shafer (additional stress :yikes: ), etc - of course, like they care!)

I'm really sorry to see you get ripped off like that! 

Perhaps this calls for unorthodox security measures...(a) Place a few mambas/boomslangs/cobras around the cars, or (b) pit bulls/Rottweilers/Dobermans.

Man, where is Tony Soprano when you need him?


----------



## SmackX54.4 (Jun 2, 2003)

Tony Soprano was dribbling the Wheels/Tires onto his van....

Creeps.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

SmackX54.4 said:


> *Tony Soprano was dribbling the Wheels/Tires onto his van....
> 
> Creeps.   *


Nahhh, i think he was too busy writing fat checks to his co-stars.


----------

